

Ask HN: Best job forums? - zipfle

I've noticed that the places I think to look (hn, craigslist, linkedin, stackoverflow) seem pretty low-traffic. I know there are jobs out there. Where do you look?
======
sparkman55
I think the current trend is for companies to not post everywhere, since just
about everyone is hiring developers these days. So developers just seek out
companies and apply to them.

Another current trend is for recruiters at aggressive companies to actively
reach out to potential candidates via Linkedin and other similar sites. The
big ones, like Google, even have specialized tools to collect info on various
forums (such as this one, I'm sure).

This puts startups at a disadvantage, because candidates won't know to seek us
out, and fewer candidates are using job boards to find employment. So we need
to work hard to 'get the word out' that we are hiring.

Here's an example of getting the word out: Solum (<http://solum.ag>) is a
Precision Agriculture startup helping make the business of farming more
efficient. We're hiring Data Engineers, Software and Web Developers, QA
Engineers, and Designers. Interested? Send an email to jobs@solumtech.com

------
Peroni
For UK based developers, our site <http://www.hackerjobs.co.uk> is getting
progressively busier and we've recently had the likes of Facebook UK & Skype
advertising technical roles.

------
terrykohla
I might not be in the same field as you but here are the 3 sites I've used in
the last 8 years, I get 2-3 calls per day in the following days after posting
my resume on these sites: monster, workopolis (I think this one is canadian
not sure) & contract job hunter (cjhunter - 25$/y fee).

Make sure you use "high demand" keywords in your resume as robots are scanning
these will pull it up for employers/recruiters.

------
whichdan
I run a small ad free site[1] that links to several job boards. Most of the
boards really are low traffic if you live outside of SF or NYC. Have you tried
contacting recruiters?

[1] <http://careers.sh>

~~~
Peroni
We (Hacker Jobs) usually get a few hits a day from your site. Thanks again for
linking us.

------
thomasdavis100
I'm really liking gun.io at the moment.

